# Suitable Material



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All,
Would like to find out what materials are most suitable for the interior and exterior of our yacht. I am hoping to make curtains and also have sufficient seat covers inside the boat and indeed suitable seat covers for the cockpit area. Would love to know about the foam that people use, as I am gonna try and make it as comfortable as possible. Have been looking into suitable cloth for lee cloths for the bed, is canvas the way to go? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

For interior cushions, we went with a Sunbrella fabric. Not sure how many varieties and colors of the stuff is availible since the patent has worn off. I am remembering over 100 colors and prints from just one supplier. Prices range from $20 a yd to over $150 with some very intricate designs. 

Foam comes in many forms too. From soft to more firm, cost also vary's. 

Not sure what is used on the cockpit, other than a closed cell foam would be best to not soak up water, along with a breathable waterproof material.

If you have it done, plan on a few dollars. For my 30', it was close to $12K. BUT< we did not go cheap. It probably could have been done for as little as $8K, but the forward Vberth where we sleep, we went with a 5" instead of 4" foam, Formed seats instead of flat in the salon, so the foam needs to be cut, buttons, and piping. All add $$ to the overall cost! Material was around $30 per yd.

marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of sunbrella material for interior cushions, as it is rather scratchy and uncomfortable. There are far better choices IMHO for interior cushion materials. Some of the micro-fiber materials are very comfortable, durable and stain resistant.


----------



## OrioninHawaii (Mar 7, 2009)

I used a vinyl "naugahyde" type for my forward v-berth and my settees and love it- I have cats aboard my 48 ft celestial and between spills, the ocean and hurling contests it's stood up wonderfully for 5 years now- some people might feel it's a bit "sweaty" in warm weather but I live in Hawaii and have found it really practical for living aboard- I sometimes lay a throw over it - My curtains were just thicker material as they have elastic and are snap on. I needed them to be a bit "room darkening."


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

I just finished my cockpit cushions. I used Phifertex plus material. The cushions are a combination of closed cell foam and reticulated, dry fast foam. The closed cell floats but is a little stiff, the reticulated is softer for comfort. You can go to sailrite.com for some useful information.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice job.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

nice job chris....can i send you the measurements for my boat..


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## gardeningal (Mar 4, 2009)

To those making their own covers, what kind of sewing machine do you have?
Thanks, gardeningal


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

trox uses an old Kenmore. She keeps hoping it will break down so she can get a sailrite but I keep oiling it and it keeps on ticking.

metal parts of the older machines are the key.


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

GG,

Yes, i have an old Kenmore all metal machine. It was a hand me down from my older sister. It handles all the thick materials very well. The best advice I can give you is to either staple or baste the materials together before sewing. It is well worth the extra time it takes.

Chris


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I was quite happy with my late 1960s Kenmore (metal parts, etc as admtrox suggests) until I borrowed a SailRite. The Kenmore, which I had loved until then, bogged down when it got above 6-8 layers of Sunbrella, and we won't even talk about the isinglass. Then I borrowed an exceedingly old marine machine, and was utterly sold. Forked over the $700 for a real Sailrite at the next boat show. This spring we're using it to build a new bimini for our boat, and helping some friends design/build one for their boat also. Anybody who can do contrast piping as well as the photo earlier on this thread deserves the best. (This is a blatant hint to xort!!!)


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

eryka said:


> Well, I was quite happy with my late 1960s Kenmore (metal parts, etc as admtrox suggests) until I borrowed a SailRite. The Kenmore, which I had loved until then, bogged down when it got above 6-8 layers of Sunbrella, and we won't even talk about the isinglass. Then I borrowed an exceedingly old marine machine, and was utterly sold. Forked over the $700 for a real Sailrite at the next boat show. This spring we're using it to build a new bimini for our boat, and helping some friends design/build one for their boat also. Anybody who can do contrast piping as well as the photo earlier on this thread deserves the best. (This is a blatant hint to xort!!!)


      :laugher I will get the sailrite machine someday, thanks for the hint.

I just got back from the boat (on the hard). I had not checked the final fit. They actually fit and the snaps all line up.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

eryka said:


> (This is a blatant hint to xort!!!)


Just how much did she pay you to post that??????????
This machine is getting more expensive every day.

Coniving Evil Conspiratorial Women 

Can't afford the new sewing machine till I get my new fishing rods. We Gotta eat!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL..... I think Eryka and the admiral are in cahoots... it's a conspiracy... BTW, I think its a great idea that you should be getting the admiral a new sewing machine soon... Then she can make the cushions for my boat all that much more quickly...  Besides, she's cuter than you... so she wins my vote...


----------

